# Rolle Bolle semi-finals



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There hasn't been a Rolle Bolle thread for awhile so I'll post up.

I went to the Western Illinois Mixed League Outdoor Rolle Bolle semi-finals this week in Hampton IL. What a blast. Port Byron won, as usual.










Rolle Bolle video:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmm, isn't Rolle Bolle the deep fried food served at State Fairs? :?:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Hmmm, isn't Rolle Bolle the deep fried food served at State Fairs? :?:


Uh...I don't know...any pictures? recipes?

Not many Rolle Bolle guys here I guess.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wyogoob, what do you do in your spare time :?: :!:


----------

